# My Very Pregnant Cat (I think) Advice Please - When will she pop?!!



## Piccolo's Mum

Hi all,

I'm sure my cat Piccolo is pregnant and probably about 9 weeks gone. It's 9 weeks today since she was last on heat so I think possibly it was a few days before. I've heard it takes just over 9 weeks. This is her first time and mine and I've read a lot about it, I hope I'm prepared!

The thing is certain things are making me wonder whether she's pregnant at all! She's still jumping onto my very high wardrobe and squeezing herself and her too big belly into the baskets on top of there. Couldn't this hurt the kittens? She's running around like a maniac quite a bit too. I can't feel any kittens moving like other people seem to be able to... Other behaviours seem to suggest she is very nearly there such as big nipples and the fact that she jumped to eating at least 3 times what she was about 8 weeks ago but is now eating a tiny amount. Her stomach isn't massive but she is a petite cat and only 10 months so maybe it wouldn't be... She has spent a lot of time on my lap but is also tending to get quite violent if I touch her anywhere other than her head and back.

Any signs I can look out for? Also I'm assuming the size of her stomach is suggestive of how many kittens she's having. Could she just have the one?

The first pic is her now, the 2nd is her nipple which may help?!! and the 3rd is her when she was 4 months. Quite a while ago but you can see how slim she was...

Thanks, Jenna : )


----------



## Piccolo's Mum

I forgot to say that the vet told me to squeeze her nipple to see if milk came and there was a very small amount. Somebody has voted that she isn't pregnant, is that really likely given the big nipples and increase then decrease in appetite? Also is it possible that she is trying to make a nest right on top of my wardrobe? It seems slightly high! I am a first timer, any information would be very much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*if you place ur hand gently on her tummy u should be able to feel movement if she is, and as for the milk, well that dont always come in till after the kittens are born, and it dont matter how big she gets, she could only have one or more kittens, i dont think the size of her belly gives you any indication as one of my girls was huge, and only had 2 kittens, also she could just be having a fantom pregnancy, *


----------



## Piccolo's Mum

Well I can't feel any movement that isn't her breathing or moving her limbs I don't think! Maybe it is a phantom one. When will she stop thinking she's pregnant then if it is?! There's so much I didn't know! Thanks for your reply : )


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*if you think she is at least 9 wks, give her a few more days if still no sign of babies take her to your vets for a check,*


----------



## mel

Hi Jenna the pic of your girls nipples is a bit blurry heres a pic of my girls she's 9 weeks too for you to maybe compare and i can feel her kittens easily


----------



## Piccolo's Mum

Thanks for the pic, I've been looking over the net for one. Hers are like that although it's hard to see without upsetting her because she's quite fluffy and seems to have gotten more so recently actually. 

About feeling the babies, I tried earlier when she was on her back and i put my hand flat across the bottom of her abdomen. I could feel things jerk on both sides of her belly and they weren't in tandem. They were quite feint though. She then got a bit cross with me so couldn't try for much longer. I'm not sure if I should be able to feel actual body shapes or just movement really and how big are newborn kittens roughly? These felt like they would be about 10cm long max...

Thanks to everyone for their comments by the way, it's appreciated!


----------



## Saynamore

Hi, a newborn kit is about the size of a mouse  Hard to answer your poll as it is anyone's guess unless the mating has been witnessed and you made a note of the dates  If you have found that the milk is in, I would get her in a quiet kittening room with a box and blanket so she can be getting used to it. I put mine in a week before they are due anyway to get settled. C.x.


----------



## nicki2202

Hi
I'm new to the forum and kittening lol. My cat is pregnant with her first litter, shes due around 27th July I think going by the date I saw her mating with a tom cat. She seems very agitated today and wanting to eat loads. I made her a nesting box but she doesnt seem to like it much she keeps goin back to her radiator bed. I've been reading lots of different articles on the net trying to work out the signs etc i'm looking for but i'm still a bit wary lol as its my first time and hers too.


----------



## Piccolo's Mum

Hi everyone!

Well she was very pregnant and the kittens were born today! Thanks for all your help on here.

Nicki - I'll try to give you the turn of events in our house in the last 2 days which may help...

* Yesterday lunch time - I was still doubting that she was actually pregnant! She had gone a bit soppy and was sitting on my lap a lot but also running around like mad and jumping onto high cupboards. She wasn't eating much but still a little bit. She was really biting me if I went anywhere near her belly.

* 4pm Yesterday - Found her underneath throws in my house and a cushion! She wasn't paying much attention to the birthing box but I kept putting her in there and giving her a stroke. Her nipples were big but I couldn't feel any kittens moving.

* 7pm Yesterday - Started lying on her back and liking her belly being stroked. I thought I felt kittens making very slight movements but only when she was on her back.

* 1pm Today - Became really docile and wanted to be stroked underneath a lot. Let me hold her upside down on my lap and was purring at any physical attention. I was still putting her in the birthing box and she was kneading the blanket and purring away. She came out a couple of times to run around excessively and then went back to the box. The nipples seemed to be more full and possibly dropped a bit. I could see little bulges on her sides, not underneath.

* 3:10pm Today - Sitting in her box her stomach started making involuntary jolts which were the beginnings of the contractions. She was still very content and purring. I didn't see any plugs or blood.

* 3:35pm Today - A little tail was sticking out and she wasn't doing much pushing. I got a bit scared! She kept licking the area but that's it.

* 4pm Today - Kitten number 1 was born (Pebbles). It took about 5-10 minutes after the legs first came out and the head was in there for a while. When it eventually arrived it moved a lot so I took the sac of it's head and the placenta away leaving Piccolo to clean it.

* 4:40pm Today - Kitten number 2 was born (Bam Bam). When Piccolo started contracting again and getting ready to push this one out I put Pebbles in a tiny box with a warm wheat bag (like hot water bottle) and a towel to keep him away from her feet. Bam Bam took a while to come out too and when it did it looked completely limp. Once Piccolo had cut the cord I put Pebbles back and called the vet. By this time Bam Bam was opening it's mouth but as if struggling for breath. The vet said to hold it upside down in a flannel and clean anything that came into it's mouth out with a cotton bud. It wasn't overly obvious that there was anything in the mouth but I used 8 ends of cotton buds which soaked stuff up every time and eventually it started screaming at me so I put it back with it's Mum.

Both kittens are now perfectly happy with lovely glossy coats and noisy little buggers! Here are some pics if anyone is interested and I hope Nicki's experience is as eye-opening as mine! Never experienced anything quite like it. They're like little mice!

Nicki - Please keep us updated because these people know their stuff! I want to see pics too 

Piccolo just hours before birth:









Piccolo's nipples hours before birth:









Piccolo and kittens:









Bam Bam 96 grams (top) and Pebbles 73 grams (bottom) about an hour after Bam Bam was born:


----------



## Siamese Kelly

WELCOME TO THE WORLD KITTS AND WELL DONE TO MUMMY PEBBLES AND SUPER MIDWIFE PICCOLOGreat pics


----------



## Sungold-Bengals

Yay! congratulations! I said sunday in the poll do I get a prize


----------



## nicki2202

Hi Jen 
Many many thanx for sharing your experience with me and trying to help me along. 
Glad all went well for you and best of luck with them in the coming weeks
I'll keep you posted on the progress in my household lol


----------



## cats4eva

Yey congratulations! Well done sounds like you done an excellent job. xx


----------



## helz

Oh wow they are adorable! They look really big compared to the litter my cat had! Well done mum!


----------



## happysaz133

They are so so cute, and Mum is beautiful!


----------



## gillieworm

Ahhhh they are gorgeous (and mum too ) As she's only had the 2 are you planning on keeping them yourself?


----------



## Rraa

Congratulations - welcome to the world little babies!!!! Well done Piccolo! Super-mum-cat!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*Congratulations to youe and mummy cat, glad to hear all went well, love the pics, x *


----------



## Guest

congrats...mum and babys are beautifull.

wat breed is she????


----------



## nicki2202

Hows mum & babies doing? 
Still no sign of kittens here yet....i'm getting fed up waiting


----------



## Piccolo's Mum

Hello everyone! Thanks for all your messages. Piccolo, Pebbles and Bambam are doing really well. I'm weighing them every day and they are growing really quickly! 

Eolabeo - She's just a moggy actually! She does have interesting markings though, sort of tiger stripes on her belly, really orange! Maybe she has something interesting in her...

Nicki - I was getting frustrated too! Just get your mind set on Wednesday or something as they're bound to be here by then. Does she look big? Do you have a picture? What's her name? 

: )


----------



## gillieworm

Great that mum and kittens are doing well. Are you planning on keeping Pebbles & Bambam? (great names by the way )


----------



## englishrose943

Congratulations and well done mum.


----------



## Piccolo's Mum

Hiya,

They're still doing well. They are quite funny. Yesterday Pebbles was misbehaving I think because Piccolo was nudging him around and trying to move him with her mouth so he was crawling away from her and miaowing. There were holes in the box which I had covered up but she knocked the covering off and pushed him out before I had a chance to stop her! It's not much of a fall and he seemed fine afterwards so I gave him a little stroke, put him back and closed up the hole more securely (Piccolo trying her best to stop me!). I guess it's her way of teaching him but a bit mean I thought!

I did think about keeping them but as there are only 2 I'd like to keep them together and 2 more cats is more than I can afford. Also my flatmate likes kittens but is slightly irritated by Piccolo I think. They are so gorgeous and I know I'm going to get so attached! Is it reasonable to ask potential adopters to provide me with pics of their house / garden? I want a good home for them...

Nicki - any news? Don't worry about not being able to save them if they're in trouble, just make sure you have the emergency vet's number to hand. When I called them they were so quick and gave me the exact advice that I needed. Maybe people on here can give you some birthing problems and solutions to prepare you.

Where abouts in the country do you live?

: )


----------



## gillieworm

Piccolo's Mum said:


> Is it reasonable to ask potential adopters to provide me with pics of their house / garden? I want a good home for them...


To be honest if I was looking to buy your kittens I would expect you to ask for things such as that. Shows you care about your litter and not just using kitty as a money making machine! Don't be frightened to ask, after all if people refuse they obviously aren't good enough "parents" for your babies


----------



## kittycats84

gillieworm said:


> To be honest if I was looking to buy your kittens I would expect you to ask for things such as that. Shows you care about your litter and not just using kitty as a money making machine! Don't be frightened to ask, after all if people refuse they obviously aren't good enough "parents" for your babies


good point made there! I dont sell my kittens to children i.e teenagers with hoodies etc...


----------



## nicki2202

Piccolo's Mum said:


> Hiya,
> 
> They're still doing well. They are quite funny. Yesterday Pebbles was misbehaving I think because Piccolo was nudging him around and trying to move him with her mouth so he was crawling away from her and miaowing. There were holes in the box which I had covered up but she knocked the covering off and pushed him out before I had a chance to stop her! It's not much of a fall and he seemed fine afterwards so I gave him a little stroke, put him back and closed up the hole more securely (Piccolo trying her best to stop me!). I guess it's her way of teaching him but a bit mean I thought!
> 
> I did think about keeping them but as there are only 2 I'd like to keep them together and 2 more cats is more than I can afford. Also my flatmate likes kittens but is slightly irritated by Piccolo I think. They are so gorgeous and I know I'm going to get so attached! Is it reasonable to ask potential adopters to provide me with pics of their house / garden? I want a good home for them...
> 
> Nicki - any news? Don't worry about not being able to save them if they're in trouble, just make sure you have the emergency vet's number to hand. When I called them they were so quick and gave me the exact advice that I needed. Maybe people on here can give you some birthing problems and solutions to prepare you.
> 
> Where abouts in the country do you live?
> 
> : )


No news as yet....Poppy is holding out well, i thought she may well have delivered by now but nope. I'll let you know when she does though. Glad yours are doing well 
I'm in Scotland, North ayrshire  u?


----------



## Piccolo's Mum

Nicky, have they come yet? Please let us know


----------



## nicki2202

Piccolo's Mum said:


> Nicky, have they come yet? Please let us know


Hi 
No not yet...still waiting...i wish she would hurry up. How long are they allowed to go over due before I need to take her to the vet?


----------



## Piccolo's Mum

Hi Nicky, I think 70 days is still normal and you're on day 66? That was when Piccolo gave birth so I reckon everything is still normal. It's very frustrating waiting isn't it?!


----------

